# IntelliJ GIT-Verzeigung zu Master hinzufügen?



## MiMa (21. Nov 2022)

Aktuell probiere ich in IJ die GIT-Branch funktionalität aus. Ziel ist es einen Unterzweig zu erstellen indem eine Methode korrigiert/erstellt wird und diese dann dem Hauptzweig übergeben wird.

Ich habe vom master einen neuen Branch erstellt in dem ich eine vorhandene Methode korrigiert und geprüft habe.
Da diese Methode nun gut funktioniert, würde ich diesen Unterzweig jetzt gerne wieder dem master Zweig hinzufügen.

Ich habe noch nicht gefunden wie man das in IJ macht.
Vom Zeig "BugFix" habe ich keine Option gefunden Merge with master, oder so.

Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist:
master/merge 'master' into 'BigFix'

unter BugFix kann ich nur einen neuen Branch erstellen, Show Diff with Workin Tree, Push und Rename
Push ist soweit ich weit das aktualisieren nicht Local, sondern zu einem Remote?!?

Auf de Jetbrains Seite konnte ich unter GIT nicht wirklich finden was ich suche.

Vielleicht weis hier jemand wie man den Unterzweig wieder zusammen bringt.

Danke


----------



## Robert Zenz (21. Nov 2022)

Du musst auf `master` stehen wenn du etwas nach `master` holen willst. Aber ich weisz nicht wie das in IntelliJ ausgefuehrt ist betreffend der GUI.


----------



## MiMa (21. Nov 2022)

Bedeutet das, ich muss zurück zum letzten master punkt mit dem  checkout zurück und dann den neuen neuen Zweig mergen?
Hab das jetzt man so gemacht, aber es gab sehr viele Fehlermeldungen??
Habe zweimal hin und her checkouts gemacht scheint funktioniert zu haben aber hab das ganze jetzt nicht verstanden was da war.
Hab vorher eine Zipdatei als Sicherung gemacht.
Werde das Branch Mergen nochmal probieren.


----------



## Robert Zenz (21. Nov 2022)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Bedeutet das, ich muss zurück zum letzten master punkt mit dem checkout zurück und dann den neuen neuen Zweig mergen?


Ja.



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Hab das jetzt man so gemacht, aber es gab sehr viele Fehlermeldungen??


Genauer?


----------



## MiMa (21. Nov 2022)

Wenn ich jetzt zurück zum alten master punkt zurück gehe, dann ändert sich auch die Methode, die ich im neuen Zeig bearbeitet habe.
Aktuell ist nach dem checkout das master.
Wenn ich dann unter Bugfix merge to master anwähle erhalte ich ein grosses DIFF Fenster indem überwiegend alles rot ist und 47 komplikationen anzeigt.

Ich vermute mal das die Methode, die ich korrigiert habe nicht korrekt ausgetauscht wird?
Mehr konnte ich aktuell nicht sehen, werde das morgen früh nochmals genauer recherchieren.

Ich hatte nicht erwartet das man einen alten Stand wiederherstellen muss um den neuen zu mergen.
Ich hätte erwartet das der neue Zweig mit dem master zusammengefügt wird.


----------



## Robert Zenz (22. Nov 2022)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dann unter Bugfix merge to master anwähle erhalte ich ein grosses DIFF Fenster indem überwiegend alles rot ist und 47 komplikationen anzeigt.


Das bedeutet du stehst am falschen `master` Stand, also nicht auf dem Commit von welchem dein Zweig wegging. Am besten waere dann eigentlich den Zweig auf dem aktuellen `master` neuaufzusetzen, Stichwort "rebase".


----------



## MiMa (22. Nov 2022)

Das erste mal mit GIT und Branches 
Ich habe erstmal ein Commit gemacht nachdem ich die letzte Änderung einer Methode fertig gestellt hatte (letzter stand).
Dann habe ich einen Branch erstellt für den Bugfix der nächsten Methode und bin dann auch zu diesen gewechselt.
Habe dann die Methode korrigiert und geprüft und dann einen Commit gemacht um diese Änderungen zu speichern.

Dann habe ich wohl den Fehler gemacht und den vorherigen master Punkt mit Checkout zurückgesetzt um dann dennBugFix Branch zu implementieren.

Nachdem ich den BugFix fertig gestellt habe wäre dann Checkout und Rebasa das richtige?


Ich weis ja nicht ob ich das so korrekt gemacht habe, aber einen separaten Zeig der abgeht, wie ich das auf der Seite bei IJ gesehen habe, sieht das hier nicht aus? Oder ist das nur einen Einstellung der Darstellung?


----------



## Robert Zenz (22. Nov 2022)

Doch, sieht gut aus. Einen "parallelen"  Zweig siehst du nauterlich nur dann wenn es etwas paralleles gibt, was bei dir nicht der Fall ist. Wenn du das jetzt nach `master` holst muesste alles passen.

Am besten siehst du dir mal die offizielle Git Dokumentation an, die ist sehr gut und die `rebase` Dokumentation hat auch sehr schoene Beispiele.


----------



## MiMa (22. Nov 2022)

Ok, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bedeutet paralleler Zeig nur dann wenn der BugFix Zweig und der Master Zweig im gleichen Zeitraum verändert werden?
Kein paralleler Zeig liegt vor, wenn der Master Zweig still steht bis der Zeig BugFix fertiggestellt ist und dann zum master aktualisiert wird.
Ist das so korrekt?

Ich habe die Aktion jetzt ausgeführt und bin jetzt auch wieder auf "master" und der BugFix wurde korrekt übernommen. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Robert Zenz (22. Nov 2022)

MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Ok, also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bedeutet paralleler Zeig nur dann wenn der BugFix Zweig und der Master Zweig im gleichen Zeitraum verändert werden?


Ja.



MiMa hat gesagt.:


> Kein paralleler Zeig liegt vor, wenn der Master Zweig still steht bis der Zeig BugFix fertiggestellt ist und dann zum master aktualisiert wird.
> Ist das so korrekt?


Ja.


----------

